
TikTok sues Trump administration over US ban - rajeevk
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/24/21399020/tiktok-ban-lawsuit-filed-trump-china-bytedance-executive-order
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24262633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24262633)

